
Google Wifi and OnHub Devices Experiencing Issues - emilong
https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/googlewifi/38Q-v9lBDRg
======
hackcrafter
"Experiencing Issues" is way understating this.

I had two OnHub devices (different models) do this during business hours at
two different places that ran on WiFi today.

The first I took as a complete fluke, but the second made me realize _this was
a Google issue_.

They say it wasn't related to a software update, so what the hell resets a
device into setup mode?

Power cycling did nothing, I had to re-configure the devices from scratch:
switch to its setup network, use the Google WiFi (renamed from OnHub) app to
set network name password, reset to bridge mode etc.

~~~
Eridrus
Latent issues can get exposed when something in the environment changes.
Probably an interaction with some other piece of software that changed what it
was doing.

Looks like the factory reset process is a little flakey but works to fix this,
which seems typical for dealing with routers.

------
DocSavage
It's pretty remarkable that a remote process could brick everyone's wifi.
(Wired ethernet works fine.) Just a very bad thing to allow.

~~~
johnsmith21006
Not technically bricked bit needed hard reset. It is pretty interesting that
what seems like a false positive integrity signal on your Google account
appears related.

I am sure some will hate this but the elephant in the room is embedded devices
including network device are incredibly insecure and do not get updates.

Google appears to be taking security and home networking to a new level. But
most "techies" know far easier to do insecure then secure. Nobody complains
when internet works even if insecure. Seems like a bump in the road for Google
in pressing forward with this.

Some will think crazy for a Corp to be basically running my home network but
for me I have better things to play with so go at it. But last night glitch
needs to be a one time thing.

------
cylinder
Weird things going on with Google today.

